# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Elements Grab-Bag (free)

## Hermit

Similarly to many other people in the Guild, I have benefited greatly from people like Bogie and Tiana providing mapping elements and assets. Like Styescape said in their great SciFi/modern elements thread, I wanted to give back what I could and post some elements and assets that I've been working on.

Now, don't expect any greatness here in editing quality or quantity, but I'll continue to post elements here as I make new ones. Since I'm currently working on an 1800s house map, there will be a lot of furniture and such, but I'm also obsessed with books so I plan on making many more of those.  These will all be photos that I took and edited unless otherwise stated.  

Feel free to use these without attribution and manipulate in whatever way you choose. Hope these are useful  :Smile: 

p.s. - if the scale or size is not right for what you need, send me a message and I can see about posting the original size file.

----------


## Hermit

This is Manfred the piñata, enjoy.

----------


## Tiana

Lol, nice, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Hermit

Not sure if I got the angle is correct on these, but they look alright on a map. And the high-back chair has a bit too much of a glare on the seat...I might try that one again with a new photo.

----------


## Bogie

Both nice, but I like the rocking chair, it is different.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Tiana and Bogie! I've always liked the rocking chair too, and it's comfy haha.

This post is: 1) a tall basket, fallen down and upright // 2) a cutting board // 3) an end table with the drawer closed and open

----------


## Hermit

I spent some time making new rugs and carpets today. Since I've been using quite a few wood and plank patterns I needed more floor coverings  :Razz: 

In Tiana's thread (https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=45053 <-- check it out) she mentioned Pixabay, so and I went there to check for rugs and carpet. These are photo-based, no attribution required (commercial & non-commercial), but if you are interested in the originals I have placed the name of the original creator on Pixabay in the file name for each file.

I'm uploading both shadowed and non-shadowed versions. A couple have a "frilled" and "non-frilled" version because I couldn't decide if I liked the way the frill came out or not, let me know what you think. There is also one jpg that is a seamless carpet texture I made out of one of the carpet designs, just make sure you scale it down to get a better "carpet" effect if you want to use it.

----------


## Tiana

Thanks for processing these. Also check out Pexels and PxHere for free stock resources.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Tiana! I'll check those out and see if I can find any more rugs lol.

----------


## Hermit

So these are from Pexels, PxHere, and Unsplash, all images are no attribution required and free-use (commercial/non-commercial).  Once again, if there was a listed creator I have placed their name/username in the file name, but if there was not a listed creator there will be no name in the file name.

I found quite a few cool carpet patterns on these sites, but they did not translate into seamless textures. However, I created 2 textures that I am calling "semi-seamless" in that they do have *slight* seams, but the seams disappear if you scale the image down enough or you are zoomed out far enough from the texture. I'm using them, but I understand if it not being completely seamless is irritating.

The books are the Torah (in Hebrew) and _Myths to Live By_, the paper with writing is the "Bixby Letter" which is in the public domain.

----------


## Hermit

I posted this over in my mansion map thread, but figured I would put it here as well.




> Interesting insider info on making elements.
> Regarding: "Greytale: green, Victorian-style sofa"  That sofa originally was a chair that I took a picture of in an antique store.  
> Greytale worked some photoshop magic by cutting and pasting bits of it back together to turn it into this cool sofa.
> Original Chair = Attachment 122035  Turned into a sofa = Attachment 122036


So I thought I'd give this a go on a couple of the upholstered Bogie chairs. I actually enjoyed this and it was a fun challenge to stretch the chairs out. Bogie originally had multiple colors of these chairs so I tried to replicate that without chopping up and stretching each separate color. The result didn't match the colors perfectly, but I couldn't figure out how to get them closer to the original color choice. Any info or suggestions on how to do that would be awesome since I still don't know what all of my tools do in GIMP.

Thanks to Bogie for letting me do this and for creating the originals!

Let me know what you think.

----------


## Kier

Great stuff!

Truthfully I just mess around with anything in the color Tab, lol. Hue, saturation, exposure, all of it. And just go with what works. Also you can create a new layer and paint over the cushion part and switch the layer from normal, to screen, overlay, multiply, etc. And change the transparency. This can effect just the cushion. You can also, select the cushion with the lasso tool and then hit the color tab up as well.

I took the red cushion from above and duplicated the layer, then hit the flip tool to flip the top layer, then just erased the side with the heavy shadow, and combined the 2 layers, then hit it with hue I think, to create a different color. EDITED: I should have been a little more careful as I erased part of the drop shadow. I probably should have just cut in half then combined, would have been more clean.

Edited: So it was bothering me, lol. I corrected it.


EDITED: You so should not have got me started, lol. You can create new layers then render checkboards, cells, and make patterns on it.




EDITED: Last 1 Promise. I might be trippin' after this one.

----------


## Hermit

That is rad! Thanks Kier  :Very Happy:  SO MANY NEW IDEAS lol.

I had messed with some of the color tab, but not all of it. I'll have to really poke around in there. I hadn't even thought of making a new layer and changing the layer type and opacity (although, Tiana told me to do that with my map, I didn't think of it here). And now that you've done the rendering ones and shown them here, I think I might just stay up all night and play around with that method haha. Thank you again!

----------


## Kier

Yeah, it can get addictive. I just found 20 variants of the same pillow in a lost folder buried in my computer. And that was just 1 position, lol. 

But its fun to mess around with if nothing else.

----------


## Bogie

Great job Kier & Hermit, those couches are fantastic.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie!

----------


## Bogie

Kier & Hermit did such a great job turning chairs into couches, I had to give it a try.
Of course I cheated a little, they turned chairs into couches, I turned a small couch into a larger couch.

Original Attachment 122210    New version  Attachment 122211

----------


## Hermit

Very nice! That looks really good  :Smile:  I like the way you meshed the wood backing together.

----------


## Hermit

Working on some rooms in my mansion map that needed display cases and jewelry so I PNG'd these Pixabay stock photos (free-use, commercial/non-commercial), then I decided to make some out of these images of coins for use as treasure (also Pixabay). As before with stock photos, the original creator is named in the file. The leather pouch with coins was already a PNG, I just edited out other parts of the image to isolate it. Hope these are useful.

----------


## Tiana

All super useful!

----------


## Kier

Great stuff.

----------


## Bogie

Nice work, coins are always useful!

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Tiana, Kier, and Bogie! I think the jewelry can be used to augment treasure hordes as well, so its not just coins  :Razz: 

As mentioned in my last post, I'm working on some display cases for my pompous aristocrat 1800s house. I think I've figured out a decent way to achieve the look that a display case would have and I'm happy with the glass layer I made (although if anybody has suggestions for improvement, my ears are open). I used some Bogie tables as the base and then made an alternative base with a "velvet" layer. I'm posting the pieces separately so if you use a program that can layer images you can fill your own display cases, but if you don't I've also made a handful of preset display cases for plug-n-play.

*Items in Preset Display Cases Attributions*
Bogie - sextant in a box, open books (2 illustrated and 1 spellbook), copper tray, skulls, ceremonial urn/container, crystal/glass bottle, aztec calendar disc, hand statuette, staff
Neyjour - trinket boxes, flintlock pistol, powder container, vase
PB/Probono - scrolls
Tiana - pocket knife
ALes - spyglass, pocketwatch, key, decorative plates, handfan

----------


## Bogie

Really nice work with those.  The red velvet top version could be turned into a pool table.  :Smile: 

Map of Maine,,, Hmmm  Cascadia Park, Saco?

----------


## Kier

(apparently stalking bogies post this afternoon.)

Well done. The glass came out wonderful. 
Snagged for future projects I will never get to, lol.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks Bogie and Kier  :Smile:  

I was a little apprehensive about posting these but figured I could use some feedback on them. Glad you like them! A pool table would be pretty awesome. I'll see if I can swing it.

Unfortunately no, Bogie. I have however camped there before lol. The map of Maine was really just a nod to you. I am located in the fictitious country of Cascadia (see here for what weirdos get up to in my neck of the woods: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascad...ce_movement%29).

Thanks for the compliment on the glass, Kier. I futzed with it unsuccessfully for quite a while, but it turned out to be simpler than I was making it. I made a rectangle selection on a blank layer and filled it with a blue I deemed appropriate for a "glass" color, then made it a 25% opacity normal layer. On top of that I made the same rectangle selection and rendered "Fog" out of the GIMP "Nature" render section in a lighter and slightly more green color (I played with the options on the render for a bit before I thought it looked alright). Then I also made the "fog" layer a 25% opacity normal layer. This made the slightly grainy, dirty, or leaded glass look that I ended up with.

Here's a snapshot of what it looks like in a room ->

----------


## Bogie

> Unfortunately no, Bogie. I have however camped there before lol. The map of Maine was really just a nod to you. I am located in the fictitious country of Cascadia


I had wondered if that might have been the reason for the map, Thanks.  What part of Maine have you camped in?

----------


## Tiana

The assets look great. very useful. I too see the pool table potential.




> I am located in the fictitious country of Cascadia (see here for what weirdos get up to in my neck of the woods: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascad...ce_movement%29).


So, not EXACTLY fictitious... I'm dying to know (though hesitant to open a potential can 'o worms), is your choice to identify yourself from that country due to a desire for privacy, or an indication of a political leaning? I'd be interested in knowing more about your feelings that led to the matter if it's the latter, though perhaps more a conversation for PMs. I originate from Alberta, which also has its Canadian secessionist movements. But this is a movement without Alberta involved, so its ideology and motivations on the ground level probably differ. I find it interesting from a worldbuilding perspective and not a "Ti's gonna judge you". In Alberta rural, it was not really a "weirdo" belief to have a burning hatred of Ontario's distance and yet enormous sway.

My guess, from your spelling, is that you're on the American side of the border, but that isn't unanimously true... I usually use American spelling and I am a Canadian citizen and resident.

Personally, I always figured Alaska and North Dakota should just give up and join us. North Dakota probably disagrees fervently, but their weather is EXACTLY the same as Manitoba's, they're almost indistinguishable in that regard.

Okay, enough provocative chatter, I think it's cool that you identify with being from a fictitious alternative secessionist state. Here's a pool table, unset, made from that red velvet display case.

----------


## Hermit

I went on a canoeing/river trip on the Northern Forest Canoe Trail heading north. We ended up stopping at Flagstaff Lake and camped in the Bigelow Preserve for a few days, it was stunning. I've always wanted to go back.

Awesome pool table Tiana! I see an old west casino possibility here. And, no, not *exactly* fictitious, but still mostly an idea or a movement. I identify as being from Cascadia for both reasons that you suggest. I lean towards that direction politically/socially/culturally/etc., but I also tend to be vague about where I am precisely located  :Razz:

----------


## Hermit

On to the library for me on the house map. I wanted to vary what I put on the shelves as much as possible to prevent a "copy/paste" look, although I have way too many shelves. Here are the books that I've edited from Pixabay to assist in that process. Again, free use, commercial/non-commercial, and the name of the original creator is in the file name. Once I'm done making the library I may end up posting the shelves and books on their own like Bogie did with their preset library.

----------


## Bogie

OH MY!  Lots of Books!

----------


## Hermit

Indeed Bogie, lots of books lol.  And yet, here I am posting more books. I realized about halfway through my library layout that I didn't really have many "edge-up" books where the binding is on the side. So here are some of those along with the rest of the images from the last batch that I hadn't edited yet. Any comments or criticisms are appreciated, especially for the images where the sides of some books show. I tried to make the angles fit a "top-down" view, but I'm not sure it worked for all of them.

----------


## Hermit

This library is making me a little nuts, but here are more books for you. These are all free-use stock photos again, with the original creator in the file name if one was listed.

----------


## Kier

Wow, that is a lot of books. This is going to be some library.

----------


## Tiana

I'm glad I made the folder Hermit/Books NOW!

----------


## Hermit

I'm hoping the library turns out well, I really wanted to avoid the "copy/paste" look with repeating sets of books over and over.  We shall see, I'll post a snapshot once I finish it. Only two more bookshelves lol.

I did warn everyone when I started the thread that there would be lots and lots of books  :Very Happy:  I've only got 59 more images to get through before I'm done with all of the ones I found.

----------


## Hermit

This will be the last set of books for a bit  :Razz:  I should be done with the library by sometime tomorrow (hopefully). I've got more images to edit, but I need to stop procrastinating the map by making more sets of books. These are all free-use stock photos (commercial/non-commercial) with the name of the original creator in the file.

----------


## Bogie

Great books!

----------


## Tiana

Yeah, it's grand, now we need bookends.

----------


## Hermit

Thanks! And I was actually working on some bookends because of the binding-up sets.  Don't know if this is really what you were looking for, but this is what I have so far. Let me know what you think.  




I'm working on one with an elephant, one with a lion (Bogie statue), one with a Chinese Guardian lion (Bogie statue), and one with regular old lion (Bogie statue). I have a few more ideas for others but I want to see if those work out first.  Do any of you know who made this globe? I found it quite a while back on the Dundjinni forums, but never wrote down the creator.

----------


## Bogie

It was originally posted on Dundjinni in 2006 by member rhenton.  He was only on DJ for a short while and I know nothing about him.
But everything posted on DJ is free to use so you are good to go.
Nice Bookends.

----------


## Tiana

Yeah, those definitely qualify as bookends! Can you share it without the globe so we can add our own ornament?

----------


## Hermit

Thanks for the info Bogie! I always like to credit even if it is free to use, so thank you  :Smile: 

Here are the bookends without the globe, one with shadow and one without if you wanted to add it yourself.

----------


## Kier

Books upon books, upon books. Nice. I like variety. Bookends are nice as well.

----------


## Hermit

I'm done with the library now, so no more books for a bit  :Razz: 

Here is another bookend I've been working on. I'm not great with color choice and this is my first try at doing something "gold" so let me know if I missed the mark. I drew the elephant and scroll-work based off of some reference photos and built the base with a few textures and paint layers. If it doesn't look like an elephant to you please inform me so I can draw it a different way next time, sometimes when I look at it I see a boar lol. I'm including the blank version as well for you to play with if you want.

----------


## Tiana

Hm, yeah, I see the boar. It's a good bookend though and I like the blanks.

----------


## Kier

Gold is soooo hard to imitate. I think you did well though.

I see an elephant. But when you mentioned boar, I could see that as well. But either is perfectly fine.

----------


## Kier

My contribution to the Bookends. Although I really like this one, when I shrink it down to bookend size I see nothing, lol. I think I will only start mapping for giants now, so I can see all the details in each piece.



After much debate with my inner self, I posted a version without the pedestal. It will allow the rearing horse to be bigger.


Although I am still leaning towards mapping for Giants.

----------


## Hermit

Cool! I really like the horse. Mapping for giants makes sense lol. When I shrink down the elephant/boar it becomes almost invisible, but you can see enough of it to tell that it's an animal with tusks on a bookend  :Razz:

----------


## Hermit

Here's a handful of stuff I've been working on. I'm on to the children's rooms so here are some games/game-boards and paper dolls.

----------


## Kier

Nice games, Hermit.

----------

